# How do I add.....



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

For as long as I've owned an android device I've been able to send links and web pages via messaging. I'm now running 4.2.2 BlackBean 9 and that is no longer an option. When I hit the "share page" option I'm given a list of ways to share I would never use and no option to send via message.

How can I fix this? Is it possible to add messaging to the little "share" pop-up, and if so, how? This is killing me. Thanks so much.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Anybody? Please help! What do I have to do to add "share via messaging"?


----------



## hixman (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't own this phone anymore so I can't be positive, but in the popup try scrolling down.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

No luck that way. First thing I tried. You are correct though, you can scroll and I used to do just that. Unfortunately I may have to swap to a different ROM.

I know there is a way to fix this. I have plenty of very powerful rom tweaking apps. I know there is a way to add messaging as a means to share web pages and links. But my knowledge is limited and I don't know how to get that deep.

Hate to swap roms but that seems to be my only option. Shame too. This one is the best I've ever used otherwise. Thanks.


----------

